# crayfish fending off p's!



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

my redclaw crayfish decided to find the highest point in the tank to take the boys on!


----------



## weezplz (Oct 18, 2004)

haha thats cool! what did the p's do?


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

...


----------



## Reddevill (Jun 10, 2003)

How long has he been in the tank?


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

well they didnt kill him! hes so aggressive they usually give him a wide birth









he basically rules the substrate but today decided he was gonna take them on at their level!

he couldnt reach them so in the end he climbed back down! My newest p nudged his tail but that was about it







great to watch though


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

That's a great piece of drift!


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

hes grown up with the boys! I bought him on 22nd May 2004 when he was brown and smaller than he is now!

I've always provided hidey holes for him but he has always taken the boys on anyway!


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

Cool







I also bought a crayfish today


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

really suprised they havent eaten him, mine like them more than any thing


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

hes the hardest little bastard I've got!

the other day all three p's were sitting on the substrate and he mowed through the middle of them







They all just lifted off the substrate and stayed mid water!

hes been eating good recently on their leftovers and has gone into his hidey hole all day so he should shed his shell again soon!


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

be careful, crayfish can injure fish...

but he is a cool little guy


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

haha cool nice pics


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

:laugh: one crazy ass crawdad you got there


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Well how long have u had him?

sooner or later u will come home to a missing crawdad....

but till then have fun watching him


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

ReDraGon-> said:


> Well how long have u had him?
> 
> sooner or later u will come home to a missing crawdad....
> 
> but till then have fun watching him


 Read the thread homes !



> hes grown up with the boys! I bought him on *22nd May 2004* when he was brown and smaller than he is now!
> 
> I've always provided hidey holes for him but he has always taken the boys on anyway!


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Very nice setup and collection.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

he looks like one i've got. they're right angry litle ba**ards.








mine's about 6inch and i've had to buy him his own tank cos he tried to take my rhom on. he's game for anything and has some right character :nod:

nice setup by the way,








is the wood artificial cos my lfs has some nearly identical


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

yorkie its a plastic mould of a root system you can buy it from most lfs.

i love cerax quadricanariatus they have some balls my three would fite constantly with every thing else in the tank my plec used to nut them and belt them with his tail. he got a few nips on his fins but he just loves to fight e used to go looking for them.


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

lol thats pretty funny :laugh:


----------



## Red-Belly-Mike (Jun 21, 2004)

THATS FUCKIN [email protected]@!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i love active crayfish


----------



## homebrewed (Feb 25, 2003)

I had a crayfish that kicked the ever living sh*t out of my piranhas one evening








It was a monster. Would shed every 2 weeks


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

i had a crayfish that climbed ontop of a rock and did the same thing but he lasted about 6 hrs the only thing that was left was one claw it is only a matter of time he will soon be food carefull though crayfish sometimes go after p's at night


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

dont be mad when you come home 1 day this is what u might see...


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

I'm fully prepared for that day!

Until then I'm really happy cos he cleans up a lot of waste from the boys.


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

thats a cool maid for the p's ahaha


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

lol mine lasted 3 hours lol but there very nice shame realy i love crays


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Brave little bugger, but I don't give him long


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

if he gets big, its the p's i'd be worried about








They are such agressive craws, bad tempered 2 :laugh:


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Hell yea dood, I had about 6 in my tank with my rhom and they actually pile up and one on the top stand up with his claws out tryin to catch the fish. Its really cool to watch. But my rhom ended up eating all of em.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

that's a riot. i don't think my red would appreciate his hostilities. i have tried a crab and a few crayfish...all ended up dead. none were nearly that aggressive though. he's a beast.


----------

